# My first hydro w.pics



## unity (Dec 24, 2007)

Hey guys, wanted to share my first hydro experiance, well my fiest grow experiance for that matter, but I am a vet when it comes to smokin

First of made a poor choise of seeds for my first grow AH1, but we'll see how it goes . Should have stuck to an indica for my first but hey if it goes well I won't be regreting it 

Started from seed 5 weeks ago, but them (4) in to the waterfarms 3.5 weeks ago due to light damage on some of the roots that had grown out of the rook woll (bad idea, should have shielded the roots and left them under the fluro for another week) You can see what happened in the week 2 pics. 

After that I went into damage control, flushed (nute burn) and started them on 300ppm combined sensi a/b forom 600 each a and b (don't go by the bottle on sensi, little tip)

They have been improoving ever since, 2 days ago I topped the biggest one in 7 places (hope I didn't fuck it up, we'll see) You can see that there are 3 different growth rates, with the smallest one still struggeling (he may never catch up) advice would be appreciated!!!

Room specs:
3x3x7
600HPS
3x waterfarm (one seedling is R.I.P.)
6"fresh air through light 
2x4" extraction 250cfm
1x6"CF
temps: 71-79
Hum: 40%-55%

Food:
ro water
Week5
900ppm sensi a/b
15ml n.u.t.s.
5.0 cal-mag
2.5 pro-tect
2.5ml multi-encym

Ok, thats my story so far, please let me know what you think! I'll post the pics in the next post!

Thanks, and have a great x-mass


----------



## unity (Dec 24, 2007)

Week 1 pics


----------



## unity (Dec 24, 2007)

Week1 pics


----------



## unity (Dec 24, 2007)

week 2 pics


----------



## unity (Dec 24, 2007)

week 2 pics


----------



## unity (Dec 24, 2007)

week3 pics


----------



## unity (Dec 24, 2007)

1st day of week 5


----------



## Lamafia ck (Dec 24, 2007)

how close is the light to the plant? and how many times a day you water it


----------



## UserFriendly (Dec 24, 2007)

you are overwatering them. what is AH1?


----------



## unity (Dec 24, 2007)

It's Arjan's Haze#1 Femmed

You know, I think so too, but when I water them only once a day they looked the same and slowed down growing. I wonder since the leaves are so huge that it's just the weight thats keeping them drooping?! Right now they are on 18/6 watering. Roots are in the reservoir and I added 5" airstones in to res. 
What do you think?

Light is 13" with fan over canopy and temps are never more then 79 at canopy


----------



## unity (Dec 24, 2007)

Lamafia ck said:


> how close is the light to the plant? and how many times a day you water it


18/6 watering
13" fan over canopy temp never more then 79

What do you think?


----------



## UserFriendly (Dec 24, 2007)

what do you mean by 18/6 watering? you should raise the ambient temperature to about 85F.


----------



## unity (Dec 24, 2007)

My drip is on 18 hours during lights on and 6 hours off during lights off

You don't think it would be too hot at 85 abient?

My biggest issue is that the bigger one is growing at an alarming rate, but I would like at least 2 of the three to remain, what would you do?

thanks


----------



## UserFriendly (Dec 24, 2007)

stop dripping 18 hours a day. maybe just 15 minutes every two hours is enough. you have to pay attention to your plants. when they sag like that they need you to cut back the water until they perk up and reach for the light.

sativas like it hot.

3 different plants will grow at 3 different rates. you need to worry about finding the best female, not keeping 2 out of 3.


----------



## unity (Dec 24, 2007)

Thanks Stoner, I'll switch back to 15 min. every 2 hours
I got femenized seeds and hope that 2 of them will be females (not sure though)
You say sativas like it hot, what do you think are the temp ranges for a sativa?
And should i change my light cycle to avoid temps dropping to much during lights of?
Also part of my reason for drips on was that my roots are in the res. anyhow, and I can control my humidity better with drips on (socal climate).
Your help is greatly appreciated!!!


----------



## UserFriendly (Dec 24, 2007)

15 minutes every 2 hours isn't set in stone; it's just better than 18 hours straight. i think you should hold of on the drip all together until the leaves perk up... a lot. 80-85F is good. you have an 11 week sativa; think EQUATOR. do what you have to do to keep them warm.

strains like AH1 deserve a grow diary. it would be easier to get help if you can show your setup.


----------



## unity (Dec 24, 2007)

I never did a diary, I'll see what it takes, maybe I could do it
I've turned my drip of, what you said made perfect sense. What do you think my lights out temps should be? Humidity? Light cycle?

Thanks,
Unity


----------



## Lamafia ck (Dec 24, 2007)

do it every 3 hours for 15 min 
6am9am.....
i think temp should b around 7478 day 7269night
hum. around 46 44 day 42 40 night 
do the hand test with the light if it burns ur hand it burns the plant try getting as close as u can test it out for a couple of days 
ph level shoud b around 5.6 5.7


----------



## iFeeLikeDying (Dec 24, 2007)

check the ph of water also...


----------



## Lord Dangly Bits (Dec 24, 2007)

Unity, I have two Waterfarms, and they work great. 

Here is what you need to do. You need to water 10-15 minutes every hour. BUT!!!!!!!!!!!! Your Roots are hanging in your REZ tank below as you said. You need to put two air stones down there. ALSO!!!!!! You leafs are being splashed when the water drips from the Halo. Do something to protect your plants from the splashing of the water when it drips from your Halo.

These photos are of my Mother plant I sent into flowering with this crop. She is about 9 months old now. I took a lot of clones from here. She stands at about 5' tall in the waterfarm.

Waterfarms get very hard to regulate the PPM in the last 3 weeks of flowering. I do not like them for flowering plants anymore. The bigger systems that circulate the system every hour work much better, but more costly. I will stick with my good old flood and drain.

Good luck,
LDB


----------



## unity (Dec 25, 2007)

Merry x-mass everybody!
Thanks for your thoughts guys, I reflected on what you guys said and came up with some more questions. 

First I wanted to share some extreme stupidity on my part, so it may prevent some one else from being a complete knuckle-head,lol!
Yesterday I decided to raise the shorter plant up a little so it would get the same light as the bigger one. I placed the waterfarm on the box that came with my air pump (thought it was a great solution for a day or so until I could get me a wood block or something else).
Next, I added a couple of water bowls with paper towels sticking out, placed them on my big drip pan that the waterfarms sit in (that was done for some added humidity since I turned my drips off) 
Who knows already what's going to happen next?!,lol. Sure thing, the water dripped from the paper towels in to my drip pan puddeling right under my 'great-idea' cardboard box. Then the cardboard box collapses, obviously, my middle plant falls over and 2 gallons of water along with half my clay pebbles dump out, but no, not into the drip pan, it dumps it right over the drip pan edge onto my very well sealed floor of the grow area. So, next my water level raises 3-4" on the floor, can you guess it, lol, yes it submerges the lowest power strip (3"up) Thank God for my German genes I added ground fault circuit interrupts which cut the power immediately and nothing got damaged besides the power strip
Now, I do not usually show my stupidity on a bulletin board, but in this case I made an exception due to the hazard!! Learn people learn!!!!

Now back to my grow:
I added some more pics, one of them you can see a fan leaf that is curling in a little close to the stem. Do you guys think that's heat stress, and if, then why, since the temps are only 79 with the light being 15" away?

I also wanted to know why many people with waterfarms have their drips running 24/7, their argument is that since we are growing in rock-wool and clay pebbles the roots can not drown and drowning is more an issue with soil. 

Another question was, when I should start flowering since my larger plant is growing at about an inch a day and it's at 15" now??? (grow space for plant 5')
Also what about the middle plant, it's smaller but structurally identical to the larger one??

Oh, the one that still shows significant deficiencies I'm just keeping in there for now to see if it would recover!

So, that's it for now, let me know what you think


----------



## unity (Dec 25, 2007)

Here are some more pics


----------



## Lord Dangly Bits (Dec 25, 2007)

You ever put any air stones in you rez below the plant?


----------



## unity (Dec 25, 2007)

Lord Dangly Bits said:


> You ever put any air stones in you rez below the plant?




sure did! 5" dics, they work great!


----------



## unity (Dec 25, 2007)

Oh, I wanted to mention that my drips do not splash, I moved the pebbles right underneath and the water kind a just runs off


----------



## OGdreams (Dec 25, 2007)

i think you should be good wiht watering them 3 times a day for 15 minutes, untill they are bigger that is


----------



## Lord Dangly Bits (Dec 25, 2007)

OGdreams said:


> i think you should be good wiht watering them 3 times a day for 15 minutes, untill they are bigger that is


OG, how many of these waterfarms do you have? And how many harvest have you completed with them?


----------



## Lord Dangly Bits (Dec 25, 2007)

Unity, how big are your rockwool cubes?


----------



## OGdreams (Dec 25, 2007)

i have never used a waterfarm but when i was looking up what system to get i heard with a drip system watering them 3 times a day for 15 minutes was plenty but could be wrong since i have no experience w/ the waterfarm


----------



## unity (Dec 26, 2007)

Lord Dangly Bits said:


> Unity, how big are your rockwool cubes?


Hey there, They were 4", but went in the waterfarms early (10 days old) due to root discoloration (were the light hit the exposed roots).

Next time I'll just cover the roots and let them be another week


----------



## unity (Dec 26, 2007)

Here is an update:
Day 3 of week 5, all is the same, the larger one still growing at over an inch a day, smaller ones are trying to catch up. The middle on has the drip still off (it was watered twice the last 2 days), I want to see if these fan leafs will ever start to reach for the light?!
The larger one grew from 16 to 17 1/2 inches over the last 18 hours.

I have not heard back from anybody regarding my questions!
Anybody???

Unity


----------



## UserFriendly (Dec 26, 2007)

unity said:


> Here is an update:
> Day 3 of week 5, all is the same, the larger one still growing at over an inch a day, smaller ones are trying to catch up. The middle on has the drip still off (it was watered twice the last 2 days), I want to see if these fan leafs will ever start to reach for the light?!
> The larger one grew from 16 to 17 1/2 inches over the last 18 hours.
> 
> ...


STOP WATERING YOUR PLANTS!


----------



## unity (Dec 26, 2007)

UserFriendly said:


> STOP WATERING YOUR PLANTS!


Ok, but what about the roots that are in the reservoir anyway?

Unity


----------



## UserFriendly (Dec 26, 2007)

if the added air pump doesn't help, lower the water level.


----------



## cruzer101 (Dec 26, 2007)

Hi there,

I am a first time hydro grower using the same system and have similar problems. What helped me was to balance the ph in the containers. I found that after a few days the ph goes up because of the salts the plants produce. This can cause a toxic enviornment.

One drawback I have found in this system is once you fill the containers you have to adjust the ph or nutes individualy unless you flush it out.

I went one week without nutes and closley monitored the ph. That brought color back to the leaves and over all a healthyer plant. Granted I have some runts but after 3 weeks in the hydroton I have a few that are 20 inches tall.

I am working on a way I can move the water from the containers to the reservior balance the ph all at once then drain it back into the containers. ( I have 8 ) 
It takes a week for my reservior to drain, I added a shut-off valve between the res. and the controler. So, I close the valve and then pump the water from the controler to the reservior, wait for the controler to fill again by gravity feed, pump again, wait and pump the rest. I am thinking a fountian pump on a digital timer will do the trick. That way anytime I want to balance the ph in all of the containers I can do it all at once.

I am going to try it next weekend.

Good luck.


----------



## unity (Dec 26, 2007)

UserFriendly said:


> if the added air pump doesn't help, lower the water level.


I think you misunderstood
What I meant was: does it realy mater if the drip is on or off, since my roots are in the reservoir?

The airstone works great, roots look bright white, no slime whatsoever!

They are eating a lot too, about 300-400ppm a day, the little sick one less about 200ppm a day

Unity


----------



## fallinghigh (Dec 26, 2007)

if roots are in the rez you need to water less now you should start budding that haze you got 12 weeks of budding to go 8 of wich the plant will still grow like a weed start budding or you could have a mess on your hands


----------



## unity (Dec 27, 2007)

fallinghigh said:


> if roots are in the rez you need to water less now you should start budding that haze you got 12 weeks of budding to go 8 of wich the plant will still grow like a weed start budding or you could have a mess on your hands


Thanks man, I will head the advice regarding flowering. I've just now have relized how big this sativa can get Any tips on slowing it down?

My leafs are starting to droop less, and that is after 2 days of no watering. So I must have way overwatered from the get go!

Unity


----------



## fallinghigh (Dec 27, 2007)

ok there is a product called (humbolt counties own bushmasters) but it is pricy and it is said to stop vertical growth and promote side shoots with your haze i dont know what effects it would have could be a mess if indeed you have a good haze this is what i would consider if i was you bud it right away after one mounth it should still be growing with little to no sighn of buds yet at that point top and tie the plant like my (crapy illistration) if at that point virtical growth stops and you have a lot of buds showing you prob dont have a real haze and you can let it finish without topping.


----------



## unity (Dec 28, 2007)

thanks fallinghigh! I sure hope this plant isn't going to outgrow it's space. I'll put some more pics up later. You said that 'if it is a haze...', The only way it wasn't is if they sold me the wrong product at the bank. I think AH1 is supposed to be 80/20 sativa. Do you think it makes any sense to keep the small one in there, does it have a chance at this point? I thought I'll keep it in there until they sex?! Advice appreciated!!

Unity


----------



## unity (Dec 28, 2007)

Hi Guys, I'm back 
The picks are from today week5 day 5, as you can see my space problem is becomming apparent

Unity


----------



## unity (Dec 28, 2007)

Some more pics.
Man, this one looks like lettuce,lol


----------



## Budsworth (Dec 28, 2007)

Bushmaster will stop verticle growth, but be careful, its POWERFUL shit. Only run it no more than 3 days with no other nutes. Change water after. Use half dose to what it says on the bottle. I've learned the hard way.


----------



## unity (Dec 28, 2007)

Budsworth said:


> Bushmaster will stop verticle growth, but be careful, its POWERFUL shit. Only run it no more than 3 days with no other nutes. Change water after. Use half dose to what it says on the bottle. I've learned the hard way.


Hi Budsworth, thanks for replying! Can you tell me more on this product i.e. sideeffects regarding yield, what happens if shit goes wrong like too much? does it affect taste? 

Thanks, Unity


----------



## fallinghigh (Dec 28, 2007)

ya keep them all in there until sex is known males grow faster than females for the most part like i said about bushmaster it is disigned for indicas stops virtical growth and promotes dence side branching an suposed to increase yeald but with a haze you will have so long of a grow period in the budding cycle the bush might become a tangled mess of budding points and verry unusual growth that could result in low yields of a lot of tinny buds and/or it will get so bushy it could take over the whole grow space crowding the other plants i havnt heard of anybody using it on a haze so i could be wrong but it is an expensive liquid that could bite your balls if you use the supper cropping technique i discribed your yield will be verry nice prob more than you expected ......but then again we allways expect to get pounds and pounds so mabey not lol hope this helps


----------



## unity (Dec 28, 2007)

Thanks for the info fallinghigh! I think I'll just keep on posting w. pics, thatway the people in the know can gage my progress and hopefully advise me as things become tricky! I'll hold of on any products for know.
Do you think they are recovering ok? Is there a permanent effect from overwatering for 3 weeks?

Unity


----------



## crazy-mental (Dec 28, 2007)

yours look over watered and very hot, get a fan in there, wonder they havent died.
you should start with flos,.for vegg.
mine plants are arjans strawberry haze.greenhouse.
these are mine week 5 started under 2 shop lites, i moved to 12/12 yesterday. under hps now.


----------



## crazy-mental (Dec 28, 2007)

be carfull of any stress, and have you got a timer in there, cos them fem seeds, like to hermie.


----------



## fallinghigh (Dec 28, 2007)

thay are looking better did you switch to 12-12


----------



## unity (Dec 28, 2007)

fallinghigh said:


> thay are looking better did you switch to 12-12


yep, they are on their 1st 12/12 day


----------



## unity (Dec 28, 2007)

crazy-mental said:


> be carfull of any stress, and have you got a timer in there, cos them fem seeds, like to hermie.


Hi, please elaborate on what increases the chances for 'hermie'

when should I adjust ph etc. during lights on or off? I'm assuming during lights on?!

Yep, I got timers Light is on 12/12 now (9pm to 9am)
Drips are off until they recover from overwatering

Temps are rather low, at canopy about 78 to 82 with lights on and as low as 68 with lights off (but weather is getting warmer now)

Humidity was non exitend the last few days, but that's only due to santa anas.

Unity


----------



## unity (Dec 28, 2007)

crazy-mental said:


> yours look over watered and very hot, get a fan in there, wonder they havent died.
> you should start with flos,.for vegg.
> mine plants are arjans strawberry haze.greenhouse.
> these are mine week 5 started under 2 shop lites, i moved to 12/12 yesterday. under hps now.
> ...


Did you top already, they look good!


----------



## unity (Dec 29, 2007)

Can you guys tell sex from these pics? I know it's probably staring at me and I'm too much of a noob to see it

Unity


----------



## fallinghigh (Dec 29, 2007)

not yet did you top it allready i think you might have jumped the gun with the haze i said 1 mounth into flower


----------



## unity (Dec 29, 2007)

fallinghigh said:


> not yet did you top it allready i think you might have jumped the gun with the haze i said 1 mounth into flower


Well , I really wanted too, but the thing grows at an alarming rate (7" in one week) and my other one has a hard time keeping up, so yep, I topped the bigger one


----------



## fallinghigh (Dec 29, 2007)

i hear ya but you might end up with a bush that takes over the others grow space can i see a pic of the full plant


----------



## unity (Dec 29, 2007)

fallinghigh said:


> i hear ya but you might end up with a bush that takes over the others grow space can i see a pic of the full plant


sure thing, give me a sec.


----------



## unity (Dec 29, 2007)

These were from 2 days ago, so you can add about 3" to them 
I'm starting to get a little more comfi figuering out their mood, and 2 of the 3 are going deffenitly in the right dirrection. The third one I will get rid off as soon as I can confirm sex on the 2 lasrger onse

Unity

I'll take new pics tonight when the lights come on, don't want them to freak out on me, I've heard that it's really easy to turn them into hemies.


----------



## fallinghigh (Dec 30, 2007)

well i guess time will tell you might need to eventualy move the light up and lift the other plants with bricks or books ext good luck i wish you a fatty harvest


----------



## unity (Dec 30, 2007)

Thanks fallinghigh, I've already started to move the other ones up on bricks (no cardboard boxes this time lol), I'll keep updating once a week with pics!

Unity


----------



## unity (Dec 31, 2007)

OK, I'm back.
I've decided to take some clones of the 2 bigger plants. (pic right after cloning)
The smaller one I all but write off
The plants are not sexed yet, but it's only the 3rd day of 12/12

Unity


----------



## unity (Dec 31, 2007)

some more pics week6-1


----------



## unity (Dec 31, 2007)

Some more pics


----------



## Earl (Dec 31, 2007)

What is the pH of your solution?

Looks like those plants are deficient 
due to the pH not being in parameter.

Get the pH adjusted to 5.6 
and they will look better in a few days.

You must have a digital pH meter to grow any descent budz.


----------



## unity (Dec 31, 2007)

Earl said:


> What is the pH of your solution?
> 
> Looks like those plants are deficient
> due to the pH not being in parameter.
> ...


Hi Earl, I keep my ph between 5.5 and 6.2 on a daily basis. My ph usually raises from 5.4 to 6.2 within 24 hours, during the same time my ppm go down between 120 and 250ppm (700 scale) depending on which plant it is.

You know, they look way better when you stand in front of them vs. pictures.

I overwaterd them for the first 4 weeks (noob), I think thats why they still look a little droopy, but they have been looking better each day (leafs are starting to stand up) Plus keep in mind that these leafs are feakin huge

There is one plant (check the pics further back) that has a serious defficiancy, I thought it had itself worked out but after the last nute change it came back for a day and now the new growth is fine again. Maybe you have an idea

Unity


----------



## unity (Dec 31, 2007)

Earl said:


> What is the pH of your solution?
> 
> Looks like those plants are deficient
> due to the pH not being in parameter.
> ...


Don't you spend some time at canabis.org?


----------



## Earl (Dec 31, 2007)

I guess I didn't see the latest pics. 

They look fine.

How many nodes do they have?

I recommend you let them grow to the 10th node, 
before you start flowering on your next grow.

Yes Unity, I do hang out at a few different forums, including CC.


----------



## Budsworth (Dec 31, 2007)

You are on your way to a great grow. Keeep up the good work/


----------



## fallinghigh (Jan 1, 2008)

unity said:


> There is one plant (check the pics further back) that has a serious defficiancy, I thought it had itself worked out but after the last nute change it came back for a day and now the new growth is fine again. Maybe you have an idea
> 
> Unity


I think you got it wrong. I think it is over fed. I thought it had burn from the first time I seen it. Try making a weeker mix for that one. The other 2 are looking good keep up the good work and keep us posted cant wait to see how your grow turns out


----------



## fallinghigh (Jan 1, 2008)

Earl said:


> I guess I didn't see the latest pics.
> 
> They look fine.
> 
> ...


MABEY YOU SHOULD READ A THREAD BEFORE YOU REPLY. HE IS GROWING A HAZE DO YOU THINK HE WANTS A 7 FOOT INDOOR PLANT THIS IS THE 2ND TIME YOU ARE GIVING HIM ADVISE AND THE 2ND TIME YOU ARE WRONG


----------



## unity (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi all, here is an update:

The larger plant is doing good with one exeption, I think it may have a bug problem Check out the close up of the leaf, so far only 2 leafs right next to it seem to be affected. Hopefully you guys know what this is

All three are eating and drinking good, about 1.5 liters of water a day & 120ppm to 240ppm depending on the plant.

I don't think they can be sexed yet, but have a look and let me know what you think.

Peace, Unity


----------



## unity (Jan 2, 2008)

Here is the larger plant!
BTW, it's now 25 1/2 inches, and that's with it being topped twice, I have 4 main stems now!


----------



## unity (Jan 2, 2008)

here is the medium in size plant! 
This one I took 2 cuttings of the sides, but left the main stem alone. I want to see how they develop!


----------



## fallinghigh (Jan 2, 2008)

you can use neem oil for the bug problem


----------



## fallinghigh (Jan 2, 2008)

cant tell sex yet it might take a wile with that haze you got a nice digital once i can tell i will let you know


----------



## unity (Jan 2, 2008)

fallinghigh said:


> you can use neem oil for the bug problem


Good morning, fallinghigh do you know what pest it is?


----------



## fallinghigh (Jan 2, 2008)

no but neem oil is safe and should take care of it


----------



## unity (Jan 2, 2008)

Got some today at Armstrongs, I' put it on tonight.


----------



## unity (Jan 5, 2008)

OK, I'm back!
Little update, I sprayed the neem oil and so far nothing is spreading
I removed the little runt as it was just not growing right 
I also added some comp fans with a power supply (love them, $12 and you can even adjust the speed) I did that cause several fan leafs in the middle of the plant did not look very happy, sdo i thought I circulate the air a little better.
I also did a little experiment last night, I wanted to see how many nutes they take up with drips on and with drips of. Here is my result: with drips off, the bigger one take up about 220 ppm over a twelve hour period. With drips on, it takes up about 520ppm. The reason I did this is cause I wanted to know what difference it makes having the drips on, since most of my roots are in the resorvoir anyhow. I think I'm going to run them intermitently only now, 520pp seems to be a lot in a 12 hour period, but let me know what you think!

Still no pistils in sight, but very strong smell, and major budsites and pre-flowers (i hope)

Peace,
Unity


----------



## unity (Jan 5, 2008)

Here are pics from week 6 day 6
btw, they are very dark right now cause of my little ppm experiment, should lighten up again by tomorrow.


----------



## fallinghigh (Jan 5, 2008)

looking good that toped one is turning into a bush it might yeild high


----------



## unity (Jan 6, 2008)

Hi fallinghigh, yep it sure looks like it's going to be massive. I topped it twice as you can see and it's back at 32". The other one is about the same hight but was never topped on the top, only on the sides.

Reality check: I have 19" of grow space left, and maybe another 8" with tying back, and I'm in 11 days of flowering (not sexing yet)
Man, I'm going to hate having to cut buds off the top once I run out of space 

I had an interesting conversation with my Hydro Shop guy. He says that in 15+ years of hydro growing bud, he has never drowned a plant in hydro, thinks it's not possible. 
Says that all his drips are on 24/7, he just makes sure he has a 2" gap between the container and the reservoir, so oxygen can stay there for the roots.
He loves that my plants are taking up 500 ppm with the drip on, says it's like feasting on a buffet, the plants are taking what they want when they want (he says plants are smart and as long as the overall solution is not too hot it's great). Another argument he makes is that it's no big deal if the leafs are greener, just means that they are well fet, but as long as they are not burning I should continue like this. He actually thinks that if they get what they want when they want, it might keep their overall size down a little (don't ask me why he thinks that, I would think the opposite, but I know nothing,lol)
So, once again I'm torn regarding watering but I'm tending to want to go with what my hydro shop owner says, especially since I have seen no ill effects from drips on other than the rich green color they have?!

That's it for now, I'll post some more pics of my set up.

Cheers,
Unity


----------



## unity (Jan 6, 2008)

Pics of my set-up


----------



## unity (Jan 6, 2008)

some more pics


----------



## unity (Jan 6, 2008)

and some more


----------



## YaK (Jan 6, 2008)

fallinghigh said:


> MABEY YOU SHOULD READ A THREAD BEFORE YOU REPLY. HE IS GROWING A HAZE DO YOU THINK HE WANTS A 7 FOOT INDOOR PLANT THIS IS THE 2ND TIME YOU ARE GIVING HIM ADVISE AND THE 2ND TIME YOU ARE WRONG


are you seriously attacking Earl? the guy gives nothing but sound advice based on pure experience. 

btw douche, it's spelled "advice" what the hell is your problem?

oy.. Okay, I digress, I dont mean to flame this cool thread, and Unity is doing a great job with his plants, I just hate to see someone disrespect a fountain of kind knowledge. It pisses me off.

stick your foot in your mouth boy.


Unity, good job with your plants man, this has been a fun thread to follow, I hope your harvest is bountiful.

sorry, I had to do it.


----------



## unity (Jan 8, 2008)

Well, I don't think it's a crime for earl not to read all the way back in the thread, a consequential oversight at worst. On the other hand I was reading a lot for the last 2 months and knew already that Earl must not have been aware that I was growing Arjan's Haze. 

Back to my grow, I'm in week 7 day 2. (10th day of flowering)
Yesterday I've started to tie the main stems back, I think if I keep that up on a daily basis I might be able to get through this grow without much more major topping. 
Next time I will flower them at about 8-10"
The slightly smaller plant is looking great in every way, leafs and everything.
The bigger one is looking good too with one exception, about 2/3 up some of the medium sized fan leafs (brothers and sisters on both sides) are clawing in (down), not curling though. Color is dark green. 
I've been thinking that it may be my temps, not sure though. Right now during lights on I'm at about 69 at the bottom of the plants to about 83 at the tops (keep in mind though that I have very good airflow over the canopy)(2x120mm fans above canopy & 1x120mm half high circulating & 1x120mm at intake circulating)
My lights out temps are between 66 and 69. (I'm wondering if that is too low???) (Hydro shop owner says the temps are ok?!, I'm not so sure)
Tell me what you think, but I think that they may not like the temp difference from top to bottom, so I've decided to go get some more fans (3) to circulate the grow room air better in order to obtain a more constant temperature from top to bottom. (I wouldn't like my feet freezing and my head sweeting,lol)
Advice on proper sativa temps would be appreciated!!! More than one opinion is always good!!!

I'll post some more pics tomorrow, you guys can let me know what you think of my tie down job, usually I only tie my girl down but why not
One more thing, on the smaller plant I now have 10 fingers on my new fan leafs, is that normal? All my other ones have max 7-9.
Unity


----------



## unity (Jan 8, 2008)

sorry, I had to do it.[/quote]

No worries man, I value Earl's opinion highly along with many others who make an honest attempt to be helpful & share experience or just cool pics of buds  

Peace, Unity


</IMG>


----------



## dagobaker (Jan 8, 2008)

id take some clones (2 each imo) right now and then u can make mothers out of the ones that are female and keep the best for cloning in the future
growing from seed is expensive and a pain in the ass
clone my son clone


----------



## unity (Jan 9, 2008)

dagobaker said:


> id take some clones (2 each imo) right now and then u can make mothers out of the ones that are female and keep the best for cloning in the future
> growing from seed is expensive and a pain in the ass
> clone my son clone


I hear you, I hear you  I allready took 2 each right when they went into flower! So far 3 are still alive, but only 2 look like they are going to ake it I'll post some pics this morning, going to need some advice on when to feed them first etc.

Unity


----------



## unity (Jan 9, 2008)

OK, here are some pics from the 2nd day of tying back, let me know what you think 

Man, I'm sure not getting many replies, you guys think I'm in the wrong forum? 

Unity


----------



## unity (Jan 9, 2008)

some more from 11days of flower


----------



## unity (Jan 9, 2008)

and a few more, man we sure love our babies


----------



## dagobaker (Jan 9, 2008)

ur plants look alot better than mine did at that point
this being my first grow and not knowing this websites existed im going easy on myself lol
i love those waterfarm units have 4 myself
i have 4 ladies very close to harvest and am amazed at just how dense my bud is..... loaded with that sweet sugar we all love
u keep up what ur doing and ull have a bumper crop


----------



## unity (Jan 10, 2008)

hey, thanks for stoping by dagobaker. What strand are you growing? Got any pics? 
It's quite a learning process for me, but I have found out what they need the most, those little ladys of ours. And that is, not to be f'd with all the time, lol, sadly it's also the hardest thing to do (or not to do) for me. I didn't realize how compulsive I was

Unity


----------



## dagobaker (Jan 10, 2008)

here are a few and a early pic of a nice dank bud (white widow)


----------



## unity (Jan 10, 2008)

dagobaker said:


> here are a few and a early pic of a nice dank bud (white widow)


,love them!! My bud and me starded this project together, he has a little less headroom so he's growing the ww, and I'm growing the the freakin hedge. I think I made out the first pistils today, but patience is in order here, lol

You have any idea what's going on with some of my leafs (check post in 'plant problem forum)

Unity


----------



## fallinghigh (Jan 15, 2008)

looking verry good any sight of sex yet


----------



## unity (Jan 15, 2008)

Hey Fallinghigh, I'm pretty sure they are girls  see pic.

One of them is having a bit of a leaf problem (the bigger one) you can check it out here: https://www.rollitup.org/marijuana-plant-problems/43010-got-leaf-problem-arjans-haze.html

I did what I could with the responses I got from the web and my hydro shop, now I'll just wait and see for a view days. You know, the more I look at where the fan leafs claw in, i'm starting to think that it might be related to not getting enough light there 

Here are some pics from week 8 day 2

Thanks for stopping by fallinghigh 


Unity


----------



## Earl (Jan 16, 2008)

> Room specs:
> 3x3x7
> 600HPS
> 3x waterfarm (one seedling is R.I.P.)
> ...


------------------------------------------------------------

You almost got all the info in your first post.

What is the pH?

What is the solution temp?

Why are you using CM+?
I am just curious why you think you need this.

-----------------------------------------------------------

Yellowing leaves are usually the result of a couple of problems.

First is lack of light. 

Second is drowning.

--------------------------------------------------------
You are not experiencing any N deficit.

If you are drowning then you need more air in the root zone.

The yellow leaves will not return to green again.
They are toast for this grow, 
go ahead and cut them off.

Only the new growth will tell you if you are on the right path.

900ppm is a pretty high nute load, 
but if you are not experiencing tip burn, 
then it is OK.

I only run 450-600ppm with AN nutes.


----------



## Earl (Jan 16, 2008)

Your pics look like every thing is OK,
I don't see any problems.

.


----------



## unity (Jan 17, 2008)

Here are some pics from today, looks like my def. is working itself out 
More hairs are showing up  
The big plant is at 38" I think i must have gained about 12" allready by tieing back (may have contributed to the stress this plant was showing, not sure yet, I'm waiting for Earl to straighten me out,lol)

I will reduce nute load to about 800ppm even though no nute burn is showing, but my ppms are going up over night and I do not like that

Overall plants are looking great, the smaller one looks more and more like a sativa 

Let me know what you think

Unity


----------



## unity (Jan 17, 2008)

some more pics


----------



## unity (Jan 20, 2008)

I'm back, well, not much to post, everything is in flower mode, plants look great etc.

The big event is that I got my medical marijuana card this week, I'm out of the closet,lol!

I'll put more pics up when the buds get going!

Unity GO PATRIOTS!!!!!!!


----------



## unity (Jan 20, 2008)

here are some pics from my first flowers 

Unity


----------



## billybob88 (Jan 21, 2008)

looks good man. maybe my plants just like more nutes. im running 1550ppm with 0 nute burn and almost 4 weeks into flower.


----------



## unity (Jan 21, 2008)

billybob88 said:


> looks good man. maybe my plants just like more nutes. im running 1550ppm with 0 nute burn and almost 4 weeks into flower.


I run about 1800ppm total but 800ppm is additives, so my bloom nute load is about 1000ppm.
Your grow looks really nice!!!

Unity


----------



## blonddie07 (Jan 21, 2008)

fallinghigh said:


> MABEY YOU SHOULD READ A THREAD BEFORE YOU REPLY. HE IS GROWING A HAZE DO YOU THINK HE WANTS A 7 FOOT INDOOR PLANT THIS IS THE 2ND TIME YOU ARE GIVING HIM ADVISE AND THE 2ND TIME YOU ARE WRONG



If i were you unity.. i would listen to earl.. he has great knowledge to share.. He has helped many including ME to save my hydro grow...

This guy saying this crap is the one thats wrong.


----------



## unity (Jan 21, 2008)

blonddie07 said:


> If i were you unity.. i would listen to earl.. he has great knowledge to share.. He has helped many including ME to save my hydro grow...
> 
> This guy saying this crap is the one thats wrong.


Thanks Blonddie, I talk with Earl via private messages for a while already 
He put me on the right track several times!! Thank God there are people out there with his kind of knowledge that are willing to share!!!
Thanks for the heads up though 

Unity


----------



## billybob88 (Jan 21, 2008)

yeah i base out at about 1300ppm of nutes and then another 300 of liquid karma. thanks for the comment on my grow.


----------



## potroast (Jan 22, 2008)

unity said:


> I run about 1800ppm total but 800ppm is additives, so my bloom nute load is about 1000ppm.
> Your grow looks really nice!!!
> 
> Unity





billybob88 said:


> yeah i base out at about 1300ppm of nutes and then another 300 of liquid karma. thanks for the comment on my grow.



I quoted both of your posts because it appears that you are saying that additives are not part of the nutrients, so they are not included in the nutrient ppm. I don't think this is right. Liquid Karma, Cal-Mag+, kelp, molasses, or whatever all add to the ppm of the soup, and that is what the plant is getting.  Even an elixir of vitamins and hormones like SuperThrive add stuff to the soup that doesn't register as dissolved solids on the ppm meter, so can increase the chance of toxicity. And some organic nutes/supplements will not read true on a meter, so you may have more in there than you realize. 

It's best to use less, more is not always better.

HTH


----------



## billybob88 (Jan 22, 2008)

oh for sure. i always go by total ppm. i was just saying what my soup is. I dont go by the bottle's instructions really. I just see what my girls are telling me they want and i adjust ppm accordingly.


----------



## unity (Jan 22, 2008)

potroast said:


> I quoted both of your posts because it appears that you are saying that additives are not part of the nutrients, so they are not included in the nutrient ppm. I don't think this is right. Liquid Karma, Cal-Mag+, kelp, molasses, or whatever all add to the ppm of the soup, and that is what the plant is getting. Even an elixir of vitamins and hormones like SuperThrive add stuff to the soup that doesn't register as dissolved solids on the ppm meter, so can increase the chance of toxicity. And some organic nutes/supplements will not read true on a meter, so you may have more in there than you realize.
> 
> It's best to use less, more is not always better.
> 
> HTH


Hi potroast, yep you are right  I gave poor advice, shit! I could have sworn that Roy at AN told me a while back that I had to subtract the addetives from the nutes, I stand corrected, that would not make sense as you state above. I talked to him again yesterday and he said that I must have misunderstood him. (or since they were seedlings the first time I talked to him the load may have been so low that he said to not worry about the addetives)

Do you keep going up with your nutes until you see slight burn, or do you stick with recomendation? Also, Ive been ppm drop overnight but have found out that even though the ppm go up about 15% my plants do not show signs of burn  I thought this was the way to tell if they are getting too much or not?! They said it should stay the same about (prior to topping off) I fear if I reduce load to that point I will have a def!

I'm starting to get the hang, but man so much to learn, and sooooo many different opinions

Unity


----------



## unity (Jan 27, 2008)

I'm back, I'm starting week 5 of flowering and as expected they sure take a while . Not much to report, everything looks good (I think) I'm getting the hang as it relates to tying back, but I sure hope they stop pushing soon. I somehow manage to keep them around 41"  I got another 13" of grow room but I want to save that for flowers. I have attached some pics that I took this morning, excuse the quality, but they were allready under the lights, plus there is not that much to see yet. I do have a shitload of buds within the first 12" down! I think that is very good

Unity


----------



## fallinghigh (Jan 27, 2008)

wow!!!!! looking great been a while since i looked in great till job 6 -7 more weeks till full sweet harvest


----------



## unity (Jan 27, 2008)

Hey, good to see you fallinghigh!

I have a freaky pic to show you guys, I'm growing a bud on a fan leaf

Chjeck out the pic,lol.


----------



## passittotheleft (Jan 27, 2008)

hey wtf...thats fucking weird as shit i have never seen that ever! Theres a fucking catalst on a fan leaf....with pistals!!!! Put a huge cfl on it or take a close of that branch and make a lowryder out of it!!.


----------



## DND (Jan 27, 2008)

I will be following this as I have 2 seeds of Arjan's Ultra Haze #1 seeds trying to germinate now. Your plants look great and can't wait to see the end product. Are you doing a smoke report also?


----------



## unity (Jan 28, 2008)

DND said:


> I will be following this as I have 2 seeds of Arjan's Ultra Haze #1 seeds trying to germinate now. Your plants look great and can't wait to see the end product. Are you doing a smoke report also?


Hi DND, lol! You know I've been smoking for 20+ years, and so far I gave a smoke report every night,lol.
But joking aside, I certainly will give a report on yield and smoke
Tell me, what are the differences between AH1 & AUH1, I didn't look into that yet?! I got to run right now, but I would love to talk some more on your strain.

Unity


----------



## unity (Jan 28, 2008)

passittotheleft said:


> hey wtf...thats fucking weird as shit i have never seen that ever! Theres a fucking catalst on a fan leaf....with pistals!!!! Put a huge cfl on it or take a close of that branch and make a lowryder out of it!!.


Yeah, that's weird huh! I don't know if a fan leaf will root,lol?
Thanks for stopping by passittotheleft, funny, we always pass it to the right 

Unity


----------



## YaK (Jan 28, 2008)

unity said:


> Hi DND, lol! You know I've been smoking for 20+ years, and so far I gave a smoke report every night,lol.
> But joking aside, I certainly will give a report on yield and smoke
> Tell me, what are the differences between AH1 & AUH1, I didn't look into that yet?! I got to run right now, but I would love to talk some more on your strain.
> 
> Unity


I have Arjans Haze #2... 10 seeds that I'm afraid to germinate for several reasons, the main reasons being: 1- they are expensive, and I am inexperienced with growing. and 2- height requirements. with my lights and the hydro setup, I only have about 6 feet room to grow them in the grow room. I also have 12 foot vaulted ceilings in my living room, but I cant imagine explaining that to my grandma when she comes over to visit, so im stuck with 8 foot ceilings in my grow room.

Your plants are coming along nicely Unity, good job.


----------



## unity (Jan 28, 2008)

YaK said:


> I have Arjans Haze #2... 10 seeds that I'm afraid to germinate for several reasons, the main reasons being: 1- they are expensive, and I am inexperienced with growing. and 2- height requirements. with my lights and the hydro setup, I only have about 6 feet room to grow them in the grow room. I also have 12 foot vaulted ceilings in my living room, but I cant imagine explaining that to my grandma when she comes over to visit, so im stuck with 8 foot ceilings in my grow room.
> 
> Your plants are coming along nicely Unity, good job.


Hi Yak, I feel you! When I bought my seeds I had no clue as it relates to strain, my eyes went all be-dazzled when I saw the potential thc content,lol. Funny, looking back, I started by buying seeds, then I did research, backass I know, but I conduct my life in general like that
My best bud started this with me, so for our 2nd set-up we got ww, they are coming along nicly as well!

At 6 feet you should be fine, I have learned a lot during this grow! I figure, top them 2 times (3 cuts) and flower them at 8" of clones, that way they are sexually mature at 8" and then just let them rock!!

I already took a clone from my strong one, but it was in flower when I did so it took forever to root and to revert back into veg. 

I notice that most people have their problems when they grow from seed and right about the time they switch into flowering, be it over nute, to much light, not enough light etc. It seems that once the plants get a little size to them they are pretty resilient.

My waterfarms have a drawback, my plants drink a lot of water 2.5l a day, and that takes a lot of water out until I top, which in turn fucks up the ppm formula everybody swears by (nutes are supposed to stay constant when water drops). I think that holds only true for bigger reservoirs.

Thanks for stopping by Yak,
Unity
</IMG></IMG></IMG></IMG></IMG>


----------



## billybob88 (Jan 28, 2008)

Nice. Ive got Arjans ultra haze #3 on the lineup for next grow. The "midget sativa".


----------



## unity (Jan 28, 2008)

billybob88 said:


> Nice. Ive got Arjans ultra haze #3 on the lineup for next grow. The "midget sativa".


Hi billybob, Let me know when you start your grow, I want to follow that!

Thanks for stopping by!

Unity


----------



## billybob88 (Jan 28, 2008)

yeah im thinking about 48 auh #3. 4 12 site screens.


----------



## unity (Jan 28, 2008)

passittotheleft said:


> hey wtf...thats fucking weird as shit i have never seen that ever! Theres a fucking catalst on a fan leaf....with pistals!!!! Put a huge cfl on it or take a close of that branch and make a lowryder out of it!!.


lol, I guess I'll leave it alone and see what happens It's at the top of my canopy, so it gets 600w,lol

thanks for stopping by passittotheleft.

Unity


----------



## unity (Jan 29, 2008)

billybob88 said:


> yeah im thinking about 48 auh #3. 4 12 site screens.


Thyat will be a nice grow to follow, can't wait


----------



## unity (Jan 31, 2008)

I'm back with a few pics My first cool tric shots
Hey, do you guys think that they will finish up in 4-5 weeks?


----------



## felix (Feb 1, 2008)

looking good! i've got a plan for some ultra haze #1 too... good luck


----------



## Ser0 Products (Feb 1, 2008)

yeah i would leave em for a while... they lookin like they still wanna get crazy.


----------



## Ser0 Products (Feb 1, 2008)

btw, i hav neva seen pistils sooo thick?! do they dry thicker?! or look ne diff?


----------



## unity (Feb 1, 2008)

Ser0 Products said:


> btw, i hav neva seen pistils sooo thick?! do they dry thicker?! or look ne diff?


Thanks for stopping by mate, I'm a noob, it's my first time, so I don't know what these pistols are going to do. They still have 6 weeks to go, that is if I don't kill them off before

I'll post more pics in a couple of days.

Unity


----------



## unity (Feb 1, 2008)

felix said:


> looking good! i've got a plan for some ultra haze #1 too... good luck


Thanks for stopping in felix, let me know when you kick off the ultra haze, I want to follow that!

Unity


----------



## unity (Feb 2, 2008)

OK, it's week 5-6 of flowering, 5 weeks left (if the label is correct)
Comments are appreciated at this point, I do not know if they are where they are supposed to be??? Here are some pics. BTW, the leaf problem I had/have is still there but does not seem to impact growth at all! It still is my stronger plant. In a last ditch effort i have started to lower the ph to about 5.2 / 5.5avg. (recommended in grow faqs for hydro ) If this does not improve it I'll just let it rock the way it wants to, it hasn't let me down yet.

People in the know, let me know if I'm am where I'm supposed to be with 5 weeks left to flower.

Unity


----------



## felix (Feb 2, 2008)

damn she's kinda big..lol
i wonder what the best way to train this strain would be for a smaller cabinet


----------



## southfloridasean (Feb 3, 2008)

unity said:


> OK, it's week 5-6 of flowering, 5 weeks left (if the label is correct)
> Comments are appreciated at this point, I do not know if they are where they are supposed to be??? Here are some pics. BTW, the leaf problem I had/have is still there but does not seem to impact growth at all! It still is my stronger plant. In a last ditch effort i have started to lower the ph to about 5.2 / 5.5avg. (recommended in grow faqs for hydro ) If this does not improve it I'll just let it rock the way it wants to, it hasn't let me down yet.
> 
> People in the know, let me know if I'm am where I'm supposed to be with 5 weeks left to flower.
> ...



I see that you got your watering schedule under control. Plants look good. What watering schedule are you on for the waterfarm?


----------



## unity (Feb 3, 2008)

felix said:


> damn she's kinda big..lol
> i wonder what the best way to train this strain would be for a smaller cabinet


lol, yeah, I've been fighting them for 4 weeks! It looks like they stopped pushing for the last 5 days or so 

The main stalks are growing horizontally at this point, makes things a lot easier, I did however start to trim some fan leafs (I know I know, the fan leaf protection league is gona come get me,lol) mainly cause I have a very dense canopy and I want to make sure my environment stays healthy in there (airflow etc.) as well as light penetration. I feel that the plant is more then capable of re-growing some leafs if it needs them. In nature it would not be this crowded.

Interesting thou is that one of the 2 plants is leaning a lot more sativa then the other. It's very noticeable now, one has very long narrow fan leafs, the other broader shorter leafs. Also, the Sativa dominant plant is about a week behind the other and grows more 'weed' like whereas the other one almost could be pruned into a tree, if that makes any sense.

Unity


----------



## unity (Feb 3, 2008)

southfloridasean said:


> I see that you got your watering schedule under control. Plants look good. What watering schedule are you on for the waterfarm?


Thanks for stopping in mate, after going back and forth a million times,lol, I have have decided to run the drips whenever the lights are on, to no ill effect. I do however at this point top my water twice a day.
I will with my next grow get the larger reservoir, just not enough capacity imo.


Unity


----------



## unity (Feb 5, 2008)

Some new pics from week 6 day 2 flower. I can really see them push those buds now Love what I'm seeing! My first grow, makes me very exited. It's a miracle I have not killed them yet
</IMG></IMG>


----------



## fallinghigh (Feb 8, 2008)

WOOOOOOOOOOOT DOGGY!!!!! DUNN DUNN DUNNN ...ITS LIKE A JUNGLE SOMTIMES IT MAKES ME WOUNDER HOW I KEEP FROM GOING UNDER.

I love the pic with the plants pooring out of that room lol.. LOOKING RIGHT ON.. the next few weeks is the fun part 10 trips 20 trips 30 trips a day to take a peek, take a sniff, rub a stalk .....smell my finger .....good times


----------



## unity (Feb 9, 2008)

lol, Yeah, I feel like in a jungle! How you doin fallinghigh?

Here are some up dates on progress!
Everything is going strong, I guess,lol! (sucks not knowing what to expect)

One of my 2 plants seems to be about a week to two behind my other one or maybe it is a different pheno?! It certainly looks a little different. 

I thought I share my feed ing schedule with you guys:

Sensi Bloom AB 10.5ml
Drip Clean .5ml
Cal-Mag 5ml
Pro-Tect 5ml
N.U.T.S. 5ml
SuperThrive B1 2ml
Flora Nectar 5ml
B'cuzz Bloom Stimmulator 4ml
Potash 5ml
Copost Flora Tea 2.5
Stay+Green 5ml

Soon: Overdrive & PK13/14

I'm running about 2400ppm (.7 Conv.)total, no signs of burn.

Stay Human,
Unity


----------



## gvega187 (Feb 9, 2008)

a jungle indeed my man...good stuff!


----------



## southfloridasean (Feb 10, 2008)

unity said:


> lol, Yeah, I feel like in a jungle! How you doin fallinghigh?
> 
> Here are some up dates on progress!
> Everything is going strong, I guess,lol! (sucks not knowing what to expect)
> ...



Shits coming across nice Unity. Good job dog. Hope you enjoy the chalice once its done


----------



## unity (Feb 10, 2008)

gvega187 said:


> a jungle indeed my man...good stuff!


lol, thanks for stopping by It's my first grow, so you can imagine I'm pretty exited



</IMG></IMG>


----------



## unity (Feb 10, 2008)

southfloridasean said:


> Shits coming across nice Unity. Good job dog. Hope you enjoy the chalice once its done


Thanks mate, I had to look the word 'chalice' up,lol. I guess I'm still not mastering the english language after 20 years

But here it is, I like it!

Thy *Holy Chalice*, also known as a *Wisdom Chalice* or *Chillum Chalice*, is a type of smoking pipe used most often by members of the Rastafari movement. It is a sort of water pipe with a hose for inhaling. The water cools and filters the smoke and the hose provides additional cooling.

Stay Human,
Unity


----------



## unity (Feb 10, 2008)

OK, remember the fan leaf with a calyx, well here it is! It's growing but I do not think it's going to be bigger than one calyx

I think I'm going to make it my avetar before too long!


----------



## unity (Feb 10, 2008)

My two moms!


----------



## unity (Feb 10, 2008)

Last pics till next week:


----------



## gvega187 (Feb 10, 2008)

unity said:


> OK, remember the fan leaf with a calyx, well here it is! It's growing but I do not think it's going to be bigger than one calyx
> 
> I think I'm going to make it my avetar before too long!


LOL NEW TO ME! BTW ill be fiending until ur next beautiful post. wish i had good luck like u on 1st grow.


----------



## unity (Feb 10, 2008)

gvega187 said:


> LOL NEW TO ME! BTW ill be fiending until ur next beautiful post. wish i had good luck like u on 1st grow.


Thanks mate, I'm glad people are stopping by! 
The only thing I do against popular opinion is that I trim fan leafs that block my bud sites! we'll see how it turns out.

Stay Human,
Unity


----------



## raeman1990 (Feb 10, 2008)

dude that fan leave is the weirdest shit i have ever seen, imagine the day we can all smoke fan leaves........


----------



## unity (Feb 10, 2008)

raeman1990 said:


> dude that fan leave is the weirdest shit i have ever seen, imagine the day we can all smoke fan leaves........


lol, I can't wait! 
I wonder if there is a way to root a fan leaf,lol Be nice to re-create this freak 
I do have the mom, so i'll see if it happens again on the next grow

Unity


----------



## unity (Feb 15, 2008)

Here are the pics, as you can see one of the plants is out-producing the other by a mile. I'm hoping it's just caused by early stress and that it will faten up, I don't care if it takes longer to finnish. Both plants still have at least 4 weeks left according to label


----------



## unity (Feb 15, 2008)

Here is the one that is fattening up allready


----------



## southfloridasean (Feb 15, 2008)

Your almost ready to harvest huh Unity?


----------



## unity (Feb 15, 2008)

southfloridasean said:


> Your almost ready to harvest huh Unity?


,m I wish!!!!!! At least another 4 weeks
Thanks for stopping by!

Unity


----------



## KholdStare (Feb 15, 2008)

That Arjan's got TALL!


----------



## thelittlevan (Feb 15, 2008)

dude ... i just read this entire thread lol !!! AMAZING STUFF!!! I can't believe those 2 planets turned into so much 0.o. It looks like a jungle in there. I got a question though. What are you doing with your clones? They obviously aren't in the same area and how fast are they growing.


----------



## unity (Feb 15, 2008)

thelittlevan said:


> dude ... i just read this entire thread lol !!! AMAZING STUFF!!! I can't believe those 2 planets turned into so much 0.o. It looks like a jungle in there. I got a question though. What are you doing with your clones? They obviously aren't in the same area and how fast are they growing.


lol, I'm glad I took the clones since I seem to have a good producer. Next time I'm going to be a lot more trimming and pruning in the early stages. I would love to do a mini 3 week rotation in my 3x3 area. I think I can keep them under 4 feet with minimum bush,lol, as long as I flower them at about 8"! Shit, I'm soooo naive
Anyhow, I've cloned since some more, just to get the hang of it

Thanks for stopping by!

Unity


----------



## fallinghigh (Feb 16, 2008)

Whats up just stoping in to say whats up, and tell you things are looking great. You did a nice job pruning. She even got bigger than I thought damm you got a real monster there.

I have a few questions?

1 I notice you have 2 girls and 2 grow spaces now is this correct?
2 What is the diffrence in lighting of the 2 rooms?
3 Can we get a distance shot of both plats to see the prune job  
4 Is the one filling up with buds the smaller of the 2?
5 Is the one in the original grow room the one that got toped first (the big one)?

sorry for so many ?s I am just loving this thread and omg...holly shit..so big so fast. 1 more ? what ppm are you running now? Great Job !!!!


----------



## unity (Feb 16, 2008)

fallinghigh said:


> Whats up just stoping in to say whats up, and tell you things are looking great. You did a nice job pruning. She even got bigger than I thought damm you got a real monster there.
> 
> I have a few questions?
> 
> ...


I'm wondering if I'm on schedule to finnish up in 4 weeks(at least the one that is pushing colas) since I'm supposed to add overdrive and pk13/14. I do not know if it would fuck something up if they do not finnish on time?!

The slower one I will continue to feed it's bloom nutes and additives without overdrive and pk13/14.
Another thing I was thinking about was: I started to use Green+Stay (keeps canopy green and healthy during flower) a while back (4-weeks) since I had that leaf problem and now I'm thinking it's what may contribute to my slow flowering with one of these plants, since it has a lot of nitrogen in it. I'll discontinue its use

Stay Human guys, feedback appreciated!

Unity

(the pics in this post are the stretchy plant)


----------



## SMOKENBUDDHA (Feb 16, 2008)

that leaf is fucking crazy try to root it somehow


----------



## unity (Feb 16, 2008)

SMOKENBUDDHA said:


> that leaf is fucking crazy try to root it somehow


lol, got any ideas on how?

Unity

these pics are the producing plant


----------



## gangabus (Feb 16, 2008)

Try watering 15 minutes every 3 hours. My "friend" does this and i can assure you he produces great results. Good touch with the 5 inch air stones you will see the difference when it comes to bud time.


----------



## southfloridasean (Feb 17, 2008)

unity said:


> lol, got any ideas on how?
> 
> Unity
> 
> these pics are the producing plant


Unity I see you pruned them up. Looking nice. Your almost at the end now.


----------



## WidowMaker79 (Feb 19, 2008)

nice plants man!


----------



## unity (Feb 20, 2008)

WidowMaker79 said:


> nice plants man!


Thanks widow maker!


----------



## unity (Feb 20, 2008)

Well, it's week 8-3 Flowering 
Everything is moving along great, I started Bud XL and PK 13/14 on the further along plant. Next res. change I will start Overdrive as well. 
The slower plant is not getting Overdrive since I'm not sure how much longer it will take and I do not want it to finnish too soon.

PK 13/14 seems to throw my PH off in a biiiig way, I have weird up and down fluctuations, if this keeps up I will stop using it

I also started to add back 25% strenght nutes instead of only water. I didn't like that on the first day after res. change out my ppm would drop by 500 and then less every day after like 300 then 250 then 200. That seems to tell me that something in my nutes is being used up rather fast and then the plant settles for what's left. Therefore, I add back 25% with the hope that there is a 'richer' buffet for my ladys to eat from. We'll see if I fucked up with this theory. I obviously check my ppm daily to make sure my concentration is not getting to 'hot'

Let me know what you think!

Unity
</IMG></IMG></IMG></IMG></IMG></IMG></IMG>


----------



## felix (Feb 21, 2008)

wow, they're looking awesome! my ultra haze #1 is about 2weeks old and is already getting skunky


----------



## SMOKENBUDDHA (Feb 21, 2008)

nice outcome, didnt think those plants would turn out so nice, your doing good man, good luck with your yeild.


----------



## email468 (Feb 21, 2008)

very nice ending for such a shaky beginning! you should be proud of that - great job!


----------



## Nicky Poo (Feb 21, 2008)

I just read the whole thread and was extremely surprised to see how your plants turned out they are beautiful, gives other noobs hope lol they look good good luck with it


----------



## unity (Feb 21, 2008)

felix said:


> wow, they're looking awesome! my ultra haze #1 is about 2weeks old and is already getting skunky


Thanks Felix, do you have a journal? I would like to follow your haze!

Unity


----------



## unity (Feb 21, 2008)

Nicky Poo said:


> I just read the whole thread and was extremely surprised to see how your plants turned out they are beautiful, gives other noobs hope lol they look good good luck with it


lol, I just checked my earlier posts and man, they were some sorry looking plants, lol. I'm amazed they are still alive! But in the end you read a lot and you never go with only one guys advice (unless he/she is the man), always bounce it off etc.

Thanks for your kind words!
Unity


----------



## unity (Feb 21, 2008)

email468 said:


> very nice ending for such a shaky beginning! you should be proud of that - great job!


Thanks email, I just checked your journal Very nice mate!!!! I'm very impressed with that yield you got, must make you smile!
I hope mine will finish like yours.

Good luck with your tomatoes!

Unity


----------



## unity (Feb 21, 2008)

SMOKENBUDDHA said:


> nice outcome, didnt think those plants would turn out so nice, your doing good man, good luck with your yeild.


thanks smokenbuddha, It's been fun so far but also nerve racking, especially when shit goes wrong,lol!

Unity


----------



## unity (Feb 29, 2008)

Little update Day 78 days flowering / 14 days left
I'm still feeding full strenght but did stop pk13/14 due to big ph drops
I can tell that the plants want to finish soon, everything seems to harden up and there is very little growth except fot fattening buds.
Other then that I've been getting clones ready for my little rotation experiment. Also been building me a new dripper that can house 3 plants at a time. More on that later

Unity


----------



## email468 (Feb 29, 2008)

coming along very nicely -- great job!


----------



## southfloridasean (Feb 29, 2008)

Whats your watering schedule like now Unity? 
Plants are looking excellent.


----------



## unity (Mar 4, 2008)

southfloridasean said:


> Whats your watering schedule like now Unity?
> Plants are looking excellent.


Hi there Sean, 
IO Right now I have the drips on 24/7
I learned a lot with this grow and I have come to the conclusion that my earlier problems had nothing to do with over-watering! In fact I know now that you can not drown in clay pebbles.

My fresh batch of clones which are only 3" tall get watered during lights on 18/6 and they absolutley love it

Cheers mate,
Unity


----------



## unity (Mar 4, 2008)

Little update, 
I'm 72 days into flowering and have started to flush one of my two plants. The other one looks like it needs another week or two and I do not mind waiting at this point.
It also allows me to rotate my first batch of clones in while the other plant is still finishing up. 
I'm gonna attempt something crazy (I think), but I just have to try and see if it will work. I'm planning on rotating 4 5-gallon drippers with 3 plants (same strain,lol) in each 5-gallon bucket. Rotation every 3 weeks. No bushes this time, I'm planning on pruning everything except 4 main stalks on each plant. Pruning will be done in week 1 of flower and week 2/3 we'll see,lol. I'll flower them at 6-7 inches. They are sexually mature already and they are clones from my large producing plant (thank god I had the foresight and cloned it)
I also want to rotate 3 ww in there that my bud is getting ready right now.
The only worry I have is how the Arjan's haze will respond to the heavy pruning they will get. We will see. 
In order to do this I build myself 4 new 5 gallon drippers which hold 4 gallons in the res, I think it should be large enough for 3 heavily pruned plants,lol.
If people are interested I'll do a real grow journal this time

I'll post some pics tomorrow!

I also wanted to say thanks to the MJ community and especially to the mates on this forum that are always willing to help out! Cheers to you mates!

Unity


----------



## southfloridasean (Mar 4, 2008)

unity said:


> Hi there Sean,
> IO Right now I have the drips on 24/7
> I learned a lot with this grow and I have come to the conclusion that my earlier problems had nothing to do with over-watering! In fact I know now that you can not drown in clay pebbles.
> 
> ...


So what do you think attributed to the cause of the plants looking so droopy in the beginning of the grow if it wasnt the watering?


----------



## southfloridasean (Mar 4, 2008)

By the way the plants are looking Excellent!!


----------



## unity (Mar 4, 2008)

southfloridasean said:


> So what do you think attributed to the cause of the plants looking so droopy in the beginning of the grow if it wasnt the watering?


Man I have to be honest, if I would look at pics of plants that looked as pathetic as mine back then I would probably recommend to start over,lol.

I still don't know what happened but I think that it was a combination of things, to small for hid lighting or at least too close in the beginning, over nuting/ph imbalance, or my latest guess, big puppy syndrome (they had to grow into their skin,lol)
But seriously, they say that arjan's haze is not a very forgiving strain to grow add that to my inexperience and my early problems with the hid etc. and you got all kinds of case for trouble 

Unity



</IMG>


----------



## unity (Mar 4, 2008)

Ok, here are some pics from the one I started to flush today (72 days flower)


----------



## DND (Mar 5, 2008)

Hey Unity...sorry for not checking back in for a while, I've been busy learning this hydro thing lately. You asked the difference between AH1 and AUH1...there isn't one really, but I decided with AUH1 over AH1 because of the larger yield potential according to the Greenhouse site. But, since I last posted I had to order new AH2 seeds because the others would not germinate. Probably something I did wrong, but I'm new to hydro. I've got 2 going now, one in soil and the other in a DWC bubbler. All is going well besides some minor leaf curl. *Fingers crossed*

I must say you have came a long way from the beginning and the plants look GREAT. Let me know about yield and the smoke report once you finish up. Also, how many of the femmed seeds turned out to be truly female and how many hermied on you? Thanks in advance and again looking good.


----------



## bbowling12 (Mar 5, 2008)

I just read this entire post also and am now conviced on hydro being the way i wanna go. I've learned alot and have had answered just about every single question i have had...Thank You for this WONDERFUL Post...

B12...


----------



## unity (Mar 5, 2008)

DND said:


> Hey Unity...sorry for not checking back in for a while, I've been busy learning this hydro thing lately. You asked the difference between AH1 and AUH1...there isn't one really, but I decided with AUH1 over AH1 because of the larger yield potential according to the Greenhouse site. But, since I last posted I had to order new AH2 seeds because the others would not germinate. Probably something I did wrong, but I'm new to hydro. I've got 2 going now, one in soil and the other in a DWC bubbler. All is going well besides some minor leaf curl. *Fingers crossed*
> 
> I must say you have came a long way from the beginning and the plants look GREAT. Let me know about yield and the smoke report once you finish up. Also, how many of the femmed seeds turned out to be truly female and how many hermied on you? Thanks in advance and again looking good.


No worries DND  
I heard a lot of bad things about Arjan, there is a lot of haters out there but I'm sure that there is also something to it People have been having a lot of problems with greenhouse seeds, especially the hazes. I red one diary were it took 23 weeks of flower to finnish up and then the smoke was no good. Other people have males even though they ordered femed seeds or poor germination rates etc. Maybe I lucked out with mine, all of mine germinated and all were females (4 out of 4) 
If I was you I would certainly top the plant at least twice (that's 3 cuts), it gets very stretchy if you don't. I'll post some pics of my second plant so you see the difference!

Good luck to you!

Unity

Edit: Here are the pics from plant two (only side branches were topped) As you can see very stretchy, very loose buds, not stacking nicly  
I do have to admit though that that plant has kicked it up a notch in the last week or so and the buds are starting to get tighter so maybe in a couple a weeks it will turn into something more than a bush
Let me know what you think.


----------



## unity (Mar 6, 2008)

here is a comparison between the two plants bud formation. First pic is plant 1 (not stretchy, second is plant two (stretchy).

So, my conclution is that larger plants need to be topped when growing inside and everything starts to shine 

Good luck with your grows mates!!!

Unity


----------



## unity (Mar 6, 2008)

Here are a couple pics from my new clone/mother/veg area
Hopefully it will work as a good base for my ambitious 3 week rotation project

Unity


----------



## email468 (Mar 6, 2008)

you have quite the production project going on here! very cool!


----------



## DND (Mar 6, 2008)

Indeed he does...thanks for the info, can't wait for them to finish up. Mothers/clones are looking nice also.


----------



## felix (Mar 9, 2008)

hey, i can't remember if you said already in your earlier posts, but do your plants smell skunky? mine are giving off a pretty skunk/coffee smell late in veg to early in flower.

don't forget a smoke report! alot of people do....lol


----------



## mpgkush (Mar 9, 2008)

damn dude how long u veg them. their think as fuck


----------



## unity (Mar 10, 2008)

felix said:


> hey, i can't remember if you said already in your earlier posts, but do your plants smell skunky? mine are giving off a pretty skunk/coffee smell late in veg to early in flower.
> 
> don't forget a smoke report! alot of people do....lol


Hi felix, I would say they smell like sewer in a good way if that makes any sense, lol. I'm almost done flushing and the smell has started to get more organic again, also in a good way!


I'll keep you posted on harvest!

Unity


----------



## unity (Mar 10, 2008)

Chop day for one of my ladys
I'll keep you guys posted with pics and yield, the smoke report will have to wait


Unity


----------



## mpgkush (Mar 10, 2008)

wow dude insane product! very nice grow. im also on my 1st hydro, hope it turns out like yours!


----------



## southfloridasean (Mar 10, 2008)

Unity how often are you changing the res on the waterfarm & topping off now?


----------



## unity (Mar 10, 2008)

One Plant down, one to go!

Wet between 2 to 2.5 pounds (I do not have a real scale yet, only a floor scale,lol)
But it certainly has some weight to it. I also noticed that the buds are very hard to the touch, I hope that's good,lol

Let me know what you think mates

Unity


----------



## unity (Mar 10, 2008)

southfloridasean said:


> Unity how often are you changing the res on the waterfarm & topping off now?


Hi mate, I have actually started to add back instead of changing the res. I add back at 25% formula that way I only change the res once every 3 weeks. It was depleeding my nutes within 4 days before I did that and that was at 2400 ppm.

Cheers,
Unity


----------



## YaK (Mar 10, 2008)

unity said:


> One Plant down, one to go!
> 
> Wet between 2 to 2.5 pounds (I do not have a real scale yet, only a floor scale,lol)
> But it certainly has some weight to it. I also noticed that the buds are very hard to the touch, I hope that's good,lol
> ...


Wow! Great job!


----------



## southfloridasean (Mar 11, 2008)

Nice production Unity. Harvest looks great


----------



## unity (Mar 16, 2008)

Hi mates,
My first plant is curing for about a week now, and let's just say that it ain't smelling good! It has a almost a sickening smell to it. If it stays like that I will bubble all 250 grams of it

Now on a brighter note, my second plant which is at 13 weeks of flowering now has started to smell rather minti, and I think that is the phenom I'm looking for. 
I'm not so convinced of my ability to tell when they are ready to harvest anymore, since I now wonder if I harvested my first plant too early, but 80% of trics were milky.

Anyone have experience with this strain???

Unity
</IMG></IMG></IMG></IMG></IMG></IMG></IMG></IMG>


----------



## unity (Mar 18, 2008)

OK, just bubbled some of that first plant and sure thing, it had asome seeds in it. Not big seeds, very small but quite a fiew

This might explain why the plant didn't smell right either? I don't know, maybe someone can enlighten me on this! Please!!!

So, needlessly to say, I'm not happy with the king of cannabis, lol! Very unpredictable strain. I would be very careful with this strain if you are considering it! 

The hash I made so far has a very good taste to it, almost a little bit spicy, so no complaints there. It's also a very pleasant high


Unity


----------



## budbud1k (Apr 15, 2008)

I basically have the same setup.I am on 12/12 lighting and after the lights are on I water once every 4 hours, they love it.athing.nd when the lights go off those botches get no


----------



## B(C)sUpa (Jul 24, 2008)

ayyy. man ive been readin this post for a couple hours now! almost feels like i went along on this journey with ya Unity. overall MAD PROPS!!! beautiful plants they are indeed! sorry about all them seeds in that first MONSTER plant but hey you say the high is great so all is good. im curious about that second one you have...said it smelled minty???? mmm tell me more. 
i guess looking at the date i realize nobody has replied in a few months. haha i may be a bit late but hopefully youll read this sooner or later. again very nice grow! i hope to be as successful with my first as well

-Stay on your own path as the sheep jump off the cliff-


----------



## caddyluck (Jul 24, 2008)

I have a waterfarm, yet to be used. I have to take a couple hours and read this thread. really nice job!


----------

